# UPS introduces "luggage boxes"



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Maybe we can still afford to book a flight with Spirit Air!! :icon_smile_big:

https://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-travel-briefcase-20100705,0,7410211.story

The world's largest package delivery service announced last week that it was selling specially designed boxes that resemble suitcases. Passengers can ship the "luggage boxes" to their final destination to avoid the airlines' check-in lines and luggage fees.


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

> The UPS announcement came a few days after the U.S. Department of Transportation reported that *the nation's 10 largest airlines collected nearly $770 million in checked baggage fees in the first three months of the year,* a 33% increase over the same period last year.


Wow! That is a lot in just 3 months.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

I almost always ship a box to my hotel rather than checking a bag; I've learned that despite the apparent good condition of the box when it arrives, one should get a new box for the return trip.

Last September I was in New York and stayed at the Waldorf-Astoria. The President was there on three seperate occasions during my visit, and at some point the Secret Service banned parcels coming in and out of the hotel. My outgoing package was delayed for over a week.

What Obama wanted with my dirty laundry I'll never know.


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

When we attended business meetings, we always sent a meetings material box ahead to the meeting site so nobody had to carry binders, presentations, etc. in our luggage. Now that they charge for luggage, this makes even more sense. On the other hand, I know someone who forgot a suitcase and UPS charged his wife about $50 to box and forward it to him. So you need to check if it's cost effective.


----------



## Country Irish (Nov 10, 2005)

This is a system I have used for years. As I find I don't need an item any longer while on a trip I box it up and send it home. It saves a lot of hassle with unwanted clutter. I think I will try it while going to a destination next time. It does make sense and UPS is less likely to lose a package than the airline is to lose luggage.


----------

